# Items With the Old CZ Logo



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Where might one obtain caps and/or t-shirts with the _old_ Česká zbrojovka CZ logo (not the new stylized "pistol" emblem)?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Best bet is ebay.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Found just what I was looking for: Metro Racing | CZ T SHIRT


----------

